# Cost of IVF Abroad



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Hi all..is there anywhere i can find the cost of having IVF abroad compared to the uk..relatively new to all this and its so confusing?? 

xx


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

There are lots of clinics to choose from but I can only really tell you about where I am! I would say that the cost of IVF is on a par with UK but you do have to take into account flights and accomodation which would make it seem more like the cost of treatment and a mini holiday. If you want to e-mail me on my work e-mail, ruth @ceram.es I can send you more details on CERAM.
Whatever you decide I wish you all the best on your fertility journey.

Best Wishes,

Ruth


----------



## doodle (May 16, 2005)

Hi
I live in Cairo and have discovered my fertility problems while living here, so I haven't travelled abroad for treatment, but I am recieving treatment abroad (if you see what I mean!) So far I've kept in touch with what happens to people with fertility problems in the UK by reading this (wonderful) site. I'm still relatively new to the whole world of fertility treatment, but I have noticed some differences between my experience and that of those in Britain.
1) Clomid and many other fertility drugs can be bought over the counter from the local chemist. 20x50mg clomid costs me £2. I hasten to add that I only take it under doctor's supervision and definately do not self-medicate.
2) You can have a scan at a 'Cairoscan' whenever you want. You don't have to be refered by a doctor, just book an appointment whenever you want, so you can do your own monitoring. A transvaginal scan by a qualified doctor and report costs £12. 
3) You can book an appointment with and see a well qualified doctor with recent UK fertility experience within a week, also for about £12 per consultation.
4) Blood work can be done quickly and cheaply by a number of diagnostics labs when you want.
I don't know what the costs of IVF are, but I would estimate in the hundreds rather than thousands of pounds. It's also very cheap to live here.
To me though, the main benefit is time. I don't have to sit on a waiting list and consider myself to be VERY lucky in that respect. I also know that I can ring my doctor at any time (I have his mobile number!)
Take care,
Doodle x


----------

